# Coastline Trailers



## 45er (Jun 24, 2009)

I made a trek down to Coastline Trailers in Seadrift, Texas yesterday. I had had a few problems with the stainless lag bolts on the top rail boards of the trailer working loose. The owner of the company told me if I'd drive it down for him to inspect, he'd fix any problem, no charge.

Let me tell you that he treated me like GOLD! I knew he made a good product and stood by it, but he really went overboard. 

After lifting my boat off the trailer, we looked at the boards that were giving me problems. He immediately said that he'd seen this problem on "cats" before where the boat manufacturer specified vertically oriented rails installed on the trailers to "guide" the boat (in my case, an UltraCat) onto the trailer. He went on the say that with all the weight of the boat resting on these vertically positioned rails, the lag bolts quickly wobble loose. They don't put these rails on the trailers unless asked to do so when he custom builds a trailer.

He recommended taking them completely off, which I agreed. He then completely replaced all boards on the trailer, which really did not need to be done! He put new guide bars on the trailer, cleaned all the contacts (the lights were working fine, but he did it anyway) and greased my BuddyBearings. He wouldn't take a dime!

I tested the trailer later that day and it worked great, with no risk of scratching the hull now due to a loose board falling off.

He builds and awesome trailer and stands by it. I highly recommend him


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Marty will sure take care of his customers, won't he!


----------



## HD1340 (Nov 22, 2006)

Top Notch Trailer Top Notch Owner


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Top notch company. He builds an awesome trailer and his customer service is even better.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

That is why Marty is dominanting the Market for trailers in texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

When I picked up my new Majek last year on a new Coastline Trailer, I noticed that it had pencil marks on the aluminum. The marks were obvious marks that they used to fabricate the trailer to specifications, i.e. - bend areas and drill areas.

I had trouble getting the marks off of the aluminum and when I called Coastline, I was NOT impressed with the person that answered the phone and/or the way she laughed at my problem. I ended up using some kind of Mr. Clean Magic Eraser with a mild abrasive to remove these marks and it was not easy. Not easy at all.

The bunk carpet was worn through at the Bow Stop after a couple of uses, this is probably typical of all trailers using this product.

You would think after spending good money for a good trailer it would be delivered spotless???


Just my experiance!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

An eraser would not work?

Pencil marks...one of the drawbacks of a quality trailer with evidence of it being handmade and custom.

SWEET


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

No an eraser would not work. The lead/graphite from the pencil was absorbed into the aluminum due to the porosity.

Detail, pay attention to detail and satisfy your customers.

If it were your new trailer, you would have been ******! It was a F#cking Mess...................

You would not be happy if your new car had little marks all over it that you could not remove, and then have the dealer laugh at you??


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

heeman said:


> If it were your new trailer, you would have been ******! It was a F#cking Mess...................


I have to disagree. I also have a Coastline with pencil marks all over it. I could care less...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

paint it pink to match your crocs


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Bought my Coastline from Marty in `07 , not a problem one with it !!

Still got the pencil marks from the craftsmanship , I only sometimes notice them when loading or unloading the boat and they don`t bother me at all .

Might be different if I just parked it in the driveway and rubbed on it all weekend ???

just sayin......


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW really???????

Pencil marks....


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Jeez, it's a freakin' boat trailer, not an aeroplane.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Mine has marks but with a Sharpie not a pencil, its a Mcclain. My rear casting platform has some small ones also at the bends


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I've never noticed any, going to have to look when I get home. 

Whhaaa, whaaa, whaaaaaa is the first thing that comes to mind. 

It is the best trailer on the market, period.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

i have one ,a 2009 model for my gulfcoast 23' i love it


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a Coastline trailer under my 23 Shoalcat and it has pencil marks on it too.

I could care less. I would rather have a few little pencil marks than a whole trailer that is nothing but junk (which a lot of the competition builds)


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I just went to buy some aluminum PVC supports for my trailer and talked to him about a problem I had with it and he fixed it for me for free and my trailer Isn


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Ink pen works fine and wipes off.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

heeman said:


> No an eraser would not work. The lead/graphite from the pencil was absorbed into the aluminum due to the porosity.
> 
> Detail, pay attention to detail and satisfy your customers.
> 
> ...


I guess you are going to be really ****** after a few trips and the aluminum starts to oxidize.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

OH GREAT!!!! I didn't notice the pencil marks on my trailer until HEMANN brought it up. Now I hate my trailer. 

Seriously, they are the best trailers out there. Its about time someone made a good quality trailer. Just look at his welds. They are perfect!

Pencil marks come of with Comet, a scotch pad, steel wool, etc. If thats all I have to worry about on my trailers that says alot.


----------



## 45er (Jun 24, 2009)

*You can't please all the people all the time.....*

.....but I bet Marty doesn't care. I'm real disappointed I haven't found any pencil marks on my Coastline, but performance and customer service wise, I'm still happy with it.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a coast line trailer and my only problem with coastline trailers is the tires that are on the rims. I had a tired with brand new tred have a blow out.


----------



## Devilray (Jun 26, 2006)

*Happy Customer!!!!*

In 08 I wore out my old trailer, no longer trailerable. Costline picked up my boat, a week later had my new trailer. Awesome, quick, an responsive. Would recomend them to a friend.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

They do make a very good trailer, but he does need to reconsider how the lag bolts are on the trailer. I had a board come off my trailer as I was loading my XLR8 and it scratched the heck out of the bottom of the boat. I paid to get the trailer fixed around here which is cheaper than driving to Seadrift. Then I had to drive to Palacios to get Donny to fix the glass. I like the trailers but that should not be happening in a year and a half of use.


----------



## padre tail (Aug 2, 2008)

*Coastline*

Have a Coastline for the Mosca and like it though just a few days after delivery in '08 I was climbing off the boat at Stripes @ 5 AM, foot slipped off the wet and slippy bracket/stub by the wheel well, leg swung under the trailer and came back out with a 4" gash from the end of one of those square tube cross members. ER and 17 stitches later I called Marty and he ending up stopping by the barn in CC and deburring those for us as well as making a few other adjustments.

So rather than spit and polishing the pencil marks (seriously?) you may want to check the ends of those square tube cross members and take a file to them to knock down the sharps if needed...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have my opinions about coastline trailers and trailers that are bolted together but after having them on our majeks and seeing how well they make the boat look and their crftsmanship I do think they make a great trailer. I still prefer a welded trailer but on my majek i am getting next year it will have a coastline.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

heeman said:


> No an eraser would not work. The lead/graphite from the pencil was absorbed into the aluminum due to the porosity.
> 
> Detail, pay attention to detail and satisfy your customers.
> 
> ...


Pencil marks ? If that's all you have to ****** about....your a very blessed man !

pencil marks...give me a break. I would have laughed at you too !.....LOL


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

No problems with mine. Great customer service.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I have my opinions about coastline trailers and trailers that are bolted together but after having them on our majeks and seeing how well they make the boat look and their crftsmanship I do think they make a great trailer. I still prefer a welded trailer but on my majek i am getting next year it will have a coastline.


If welded instead of bolted, welds will eventually break from rough roads, potholes, railroad crossings, etc.

And you gotta be kidding me on the pencil marks.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

I lost a bearing cover when I was in Seadrift this past fall and dropped by the shop to buy some replacements, talked to the guys in the shop and they handed me a couple of covers no charge. Impressive workmanship on the trailers and great customer service! Glad I finally have a local dealer who has them on their lot!


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have one for my boat and have been completely satisfied..... Until I saw this thread. Have pencil markings (no big deal) BUT I was looking at the safety chains and noticed one side has an extra link. I FEEL JIPPED!!!!!! Lol!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I thought the pencil marks were part of the custom paint job. 

Seriously? That is your complaint? It's a boat trailer, not a Porche.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

B2 said:


> If welded instead of bolted, welds will eventually break from rough roads, potholes, railroad crossings, etc.
> 
> And you gotta be kidding me on the pencil marks.


you don't think stainless will eventually break too? welds last a lot longer from what I have seen.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> you don't think stainless will eventually break too? welds last a lot longer from what I have seen.


What u have to watch for are x members welded on that is where all the weight is and the biggest amount of flex a welded bunk trailer is ok if it dose break a weld at least your boat wont be in the street. If the x member weld breaks its going to the asphalt! Welded alum trailers (bunks) are new maybe 10 yrs or so one of the oldest alum trailer makers Float On still make them the same way they did in 1979 I had one under my 1979 Hydra Sports No matter what kind u have just give it a good look over a few times a yr and check for bad boards loose lags crack welds or aged bolts. Problem with lags is that **** they use to treat the wood will eat anything! Even stainless! The best way to put your boards on ar thru bolted counter sunk then carpet them but its alot of work and takes more time then to lag them from the bottom.


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Luv my coastline....have over 10 thousand miles on it and no trouble...Pencil marks? Hey I ain't no "Girlie Man"....


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

This thread should have been on the TTMB under "Things that make me LMAO"


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

PICS


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's ya a picture.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

_Oh, the humanity








_


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Scooba*



scooba said:


> OH GREAT!!!! I didn't notice the pencil marks on my trailer until HEMANN brought it up. Now I hate my trailer.
> 
> Seriously, they are the best trailers out there. Its about time someone made a good quality trailer. Just look at his welds. They are perfect!
> 
> Pencil marks come of with Comet, a scotch pad, steel wool, etc. If thats all I have to worry about on my trailers that says alot.


Scoobam, pencil marks are the least of your problems.... while looking at your trailer I noticed pebbles in the tire treads. You pay that kind of money only to have pebbles in the tire treads, I would take it back if I were you.:biggrin:

Gater


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I had contacted them when I needed to know what Hub kit to buy for the BC trailer and heard back same day.

I walked out about 5:45 AM to get the paper and looked at my trailer this morning but did not see any pencil marks. Little dark out that so not sure if I have pencil marks or not. 

Hope the marks do not throw the trailer out of balance. 

Guess I will look the next time I launch if I have time.


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

Haha I guess none of yall have worked in retail, I worked in it for too long. I learned to hold in my laughter sometimes. Poor guy, it must have been to much for him.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

In 07 I took coastline a new offshore boat hull that I bought from Florida. The trailer it was on was not build for the boat it was just some thing to use to haul it to texas. Marty built me a awesome trailer that fit my boat perfect. I really enjoyed talking with him and checking out his operation there. Great trailer still have had no issues with mine.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

pics


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sharing my snack because I know you guys didn't think this thread would go on this long.


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

Just had my new one made today with tripple axle 7crazy looking custom rims and love my pencil marks! Best trailer made hands down! And this trailer gets used!!!!!!


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Quick story on the service with Coastline.:cheers:
Taking my boat from Rockport to Seadrift to meet Marty 2 months ago
and get a new trailer for my Aquasport on a Sunday morning and just outside of Rockport, I called Marty to make sure he was there when I had not one but two blowouts on dry rotted tires.:help: He said hold on, I'll bring
two tires and a compressor. Within the hour he had me fixed up and
headed to his shop. He followed me all the way there to make sure
I would make it. This was on Super Bowl Sunday. I Picked up the trailer in 2 weeks and have not been more pleased. I checked several manufactures of aluminum trailers and he by far had the best price.:dance:
I like my pencil marks is it gives it some Character.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Have had my coastline almost two years and have been please.

Dad went down there two years ago to pick up a new trailer but they hadn't even built it yet when he got there cause they where not sure about hull shape. So they built the trailer while he waited.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Well I hate to spoil all the good PR for Coastline Trailers, but I have had bad experience so far. Here's what happened:

I bought my 2009 Majek a few months ago from a guy in Baytown. Once I got it home and started cleaning it, I noticed that the diamond plated fenders were cracked in two places on each fender. This is because there is only one support in the middle of the fender. The cracks are about 3 1/2" long and are getting worse everytime my big arse steps on them. I try to refrain from stepping on the ends and keep all my weight over the support, but sometimes its impossible...especially when you bring other people out and forget to mention it to them. Anyway, I called Coastline and talked to the owner... I guess the same guy y'all are talking about, and he said "How old is the trailer?" I told him a 2009. He said "Well its over a year old (by 2 months) and my trailers only have a year warranty!" I said, well there's nothing you can do about my fenders literally cracking in half? He said "Nope! I have to go cause I'm late for a lunch with some customers/friends." I was so ****** that I wanted to call Jimmy Majek and tell him whats going on, but decided thats not his problem.

I will say the the trailer is made extremely well (excluding the fender design) and this is the only grip that I have. 

P.S. I too have pencil marks on my trailer, but who give a ****!?! Its meant to be in salt water and is going to oxidize anyway! If your going to put one in a boat show I could understand, but some people are a little too OCD...


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I proally own the biggest trailer Coastline ever made. haha. It pulls great, and makes my boat a ton easier to load. But it has the *dreaded pencil marks* also. They were the only people that could produce this trailer, everone else just scratched there heads. Only one issue, my lights didnt last so long. Corrosion ate them things crazy fast. Oh well.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

gater said:


> Scoobam, pencil marks are the least of your problems.... while looking at your trailer I noticed pebbles in the tire treads. You pay that kind of money only to have pebbles in the tire treads, I would take it back if I were you.:biggrin:
> 
> Gater


I already said I hated my trailer. Now you too find fault with it, Gator.
Let me see:
Pebbles in the tire treads
Pencil marks
Extra link in the safety chains
Stickers still on my spair tires!!!!

Im taking it back first thing in the morning.....LOL


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Maybe it is just trailer art and it makes your trailer more valuable.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

B2 said:


> If welded instead of bolted, welds will eventually break from rough roads, potholes, railroad crossings, etc.


I tried to walk away. Really!
The thing about welds is,
A: Most Welds are made using filler material with a yield/tensile strength in excess of 50,000 pounds per square inch. 60,000 psi is the average. Trailer tubing is roughly 80% as strong as that.
B: Most Welds don't Break when properly performed at the appropriate amperage. It's the area adjacent to the welds that usually give first.

Everyone has an opinion. Remember, Caterpillar Bulldozers are all WELDED in high stress areas except where they are bolted for parts designed to be replaced due to wear.

Bolting is not inherently stronger.
Welding done right is peace of mind.

No I'm not a welder by trade. BUT I've torn up enough equipment to know the difference between good engineering and bad.

That said, My Mako needs a new trailer. It's gonna be a coastal.:bounce:


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

elpistolero45 said:


> I tried to walk away. Really!
> The thing about welds is,
> A: Most Welds are made using filler material with a yield/tensile strength in excess of 50,000 pounds per square inch. 60,000 psi is the average. Trailer tubing is roughly 80% as strong as that.
> B: Most Welds don't Break when properly performed at the appropriate amperage. It's the area adjacent to the welds that usually give first.
> ...


I am a welder by trade and a welded trailer, done properly, is the only way to go.


----------



## BukBuk1119 (Jul 30, 2010)

HaHaHa...Yall are killin me...Coastline trailers are great...No matter what color your crocs are !


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Come to think of it I bought my scooter because it came with a Coastline trailer! But the pencil marks did not go unnoticed. I lost sleep, and worried about what my fellow fisherman would think. Then I had an epiphany. The point of the trailer is to get the boat to the water. Then drive the trailer into a really corrosive environment, then float off the boat. It was stressful, but I tried to focus on the positive, like the little springs on the safety chains! LMAO.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

my Rolls Royce has pencil marks under the carpet too ! 
spend $400K on a car and get pencil marks

I call Coastline and that same chic laughed at me..im soooo mad !

..urggghhhh


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I think a trailer to be done right should frst be bolted together and then welded over the bolts.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I looked at mine today and decided the pencil marks may not be art and took a #2 pencil and balanced out the marks on both sides to see if the trailer will pull better.

This is getting better than the old rod warranty or lack of question.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

scooba said:


> Pencil marks come of with Comet, a scotch pad, steel wool, etc.


When aluminum corrodes, it forms a very thin oxide on the surface that protects it from further corrosion. That's also the principle behind anodizing. Sometimes they add a dye to make the anodizing a purty color, sometimes they leave it natural.

If you scrape away the natural oxide coating (or anodizing), you're scraping away the protective coating. If it was natural, it will corrode again, reform the oxide coating and you probably won't be able to tell. If it was anodized and they left the natural color, the new oxide coating may look funny against the anodized area.

Pencil marks- the sign that someone actually paid attention. Of course, I'm an engineer and a geek by nature......


----------

